# VBA - In Word ein Makro erstellen



## ByeBye 158824 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten, 2 Word Dokumente, mit jeweils 80 Seiten, abzugleichen. 
Es gibt eine Version 1 und 2. Die 2.Version (die Neuere) enthält Ergänzungen, Änderungen usw.
Da ist auch schon das Problem. Ich habe keinen Bock beide Dokumente durchzugehen, weil mir die Zeit fehlt und es sehr langweilig ist.
Kann man ein Makro schreiben, welches beide Dokumente "scannt" und dann z.b. die Änderungen in der neuen Version sichtbar macht (z.B. Markierung o.ä.)?

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (29. Oktober 2007)

Nichts ist unmöglich. Es ist aber ein haufen arbeit solches Script zu schreiben. ICh glaube eher, das du besser bedient wärst wenn du dir beide Docs anschaust


----------



## ByeBye 158824 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ist es wirklich so schwer (bzw. Zeitintensiv) so ein Script zu programen?
Du hast nicht zufällig schon mal ein solches Script gebastelt


----------



## ByeBye 158824 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe die einfache Lösung für das Problem gefunden.
Man kann das von Word automatisch durchführen lassen, in dem man 2 Dokumente miteinander vergleicht.

Extras -> Dokumente vergleichen und zusammenführen

;-)


----------

